# panel board / meter advice



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

*http://static.schneider-electric.us/digest/17402.pdf*


----------



## hodaire (Apr 29, 2009)

cheers for the pointer, you ever used this equipment yourself?


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I've used one on a downtown building, supplying two restaurants and a full apartment above. Worked great. :thumbup:


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, I've used these for apartments and some strip shopping centers. 
Looks a little neater too than having meter bases and disconnects all down the wall. 

I also seem to be more biased to Square D than other brands so, I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Not going to be a lot of use to you, these are USA spec items NOT Uk. 

Try Lucy switchgear for the distribution via 1361 or 88 fuses. as for the metering...looks like you may be fitting individual items.

OR, if the job will stand it. Merlin Gerin MCCB Panelboard with outgoing individual circuit metering option; but it aint cheap


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Not going to be a lot of use to you, these are USA spec items NOT Uk.


I realized that after it was moved to UK forum:blink: Soon as I get some bailout money I'll pay attention to where they're from.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

one of the local factors we use the ex wpd meters removed by edf are refurbished and are sold for private metering.:thumbsup:

just be sure you balance the phases as equally, if in doubt post your design here and I'm sure we can comment on it's suitability


----------

